# Canadian Importers



## bollers (Jul 14, 2008)

I was wondering if any of the Canadian or even US members can direct me to an importer of wild caught Cyrtocara moorii (blue dolphin) and C. Frontosa Mpimbwe (Blue Zaire).

I am mostly interested in wild caught, I live near Edmonton Alberta Canada.

Please let me know if you can help or point me in the right direction.

Lana


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Try the Trading Post, one of the fine site Sponsers or Check the review section.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/links.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/retailer_index.php


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Google spencer jack he is a sponser on this site and is located in Alberta. I think his company is cichaholic??? but that will come up when you seacrh his name


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

> Google spencer jack he is a sponser on this site and is located in Alberta. I think his company is cichaholic??? but that will come up when you seacrh his name


Spencer's great, but he's located in Winnipeg, MB.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

LittleFrog said:


> > Google spencer jack he is a sponser on this site and is located in Alberta. I think his company is cichaholic??? but that will come up when you seacrh his name
> 
> 
> Spencer's great, but he's located in Winnipeg, MB.


Ahhh close enough 8)


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I've had Spencer ship to me (airport) in Calgary - all went well.


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Check out Gold's Aquarium http://www.cichlids.ca/ not sure if they have what you are looking for but they are situated in Calgary...


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

As stated earlier, a wanted ad in our Trading Post is your best bet. Also, our sponsors carry a wide variety of WC cichlids.


----------

